# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  رايكونن يحرز لقب جائزة ماليزيا الكبرى

## العالي عالي

أحرز سائق فيراري الفنلندي كيمي رايكونن بطل العالم، المركز الأول في سباق جائزة ماليزيا الكبرى، المرحلة الثانية من بطولة العالم لسباقات سيارات الفورمولا وان، يوم الأحد، في حين كان زميله في الفريق البرازيلي فيليبي ماسا أكبر الخاسرين.

وقطع رايكونن المسافة البالغة 310.408 كلم والمؤلفة من 56 لفة بزمن 1.31.18.555 ساعة وبمعدل سرعة وسطي 203.971 كلم/ساعة، وتقدم على البولندي روبرت كوبيتسا (بي أم دبليو ساوبر) والفنلندي الآخر هايكي كوفالاينن (ماكلارين مرسيدس)، في حين جاء الإيطالي يارنو تروللي (تويوتا) في المركز الرابع، والبريطاني لويس هاميلتون وصيف بطل العالم في المركز الخامس.

وانتقل رايكونن الذي سبق أن اعتلى الدرجة الأولى من المنصة في سيبانغ قبل 5 سنوات (عام 2003) من المركز الثامن في بطولة العالم حيث حصل على نقطة واحدة في المرحلة الأولى، إلى المركز الثاني برصيد 11 نقطة بفارق 3 نقاط خلف هاميلتون.

وبدأت الانطلاقة عادية جداً فتصدر ماسا، الذي انطلق من المركز الأول، السباق حتى الدخول إلى المرآب وكان في طليعة الداخلين في اللفة 17 للتزود بالوقود حيث استغرق زمناً قارب 8 ثوان، وخرج خلف كوفالايين في السباق، تلاه الألماني نيك هايدفيد وتروللي بعد أن أنهيا اللفة ذاتها، فيما دخل رايكونن في اللفة التالية (18) لتبديل جناح السيارة واستغرق زمن زاد قليلاً عن 6 ثوان.

وكانت المفاجأة بخروج رايكونن من المرآب متقدماً على زميله ماسا في ما بدا تعليمات من إدارة الفريق التي تريد على الأرجح لبطل العالم أن يدافع عن لقبه.

واستمر دخول السائقين إلى المرآب تباعاً فدخل البريطاني لويس هاميلتون سائق ماكلارين مرسيدس الأخر المتوج في جائزة أستراليا الكبرى، المرحلة الأولى من بطولة العالم، في اللفة 19 لاستبدال الإطار الأيمن فاستغرق زمناً طويلاً زاد عن 20 ثانية، تلاه كوفالاينن (اللفة 20) وكوبيتسا (21) وأخيراً الإسباني فرناندو ألونسو سائق رينو (اللفة 22).

خسارة كبيرة لماسا

واستمر السباق بشكل طبيعي حتى اللفة 30 عندما خرج ماسا عن الحلبة وعلقت سيارته في كومة من الحصى، وقد باءت محاولاته لإعادتها إلى المضمار بالفشل فخرج من المنافسة والسباق نهائياً.

وباستثناء ذلك، كان السباق هادئاً ولم يشهد أي حادث لافت، خلافاً لما كانت عليه الحال في جائزة أستراليا.

أما اللافت في هذا السابق هو أن رايكونن أنهاه رغم تخفيض سرعته في اللفة الأخيرة، بفارق كبير أمام صاحب المركز الثاني قارب الـ20 ثانية، في الوقت الذي لم يستطع فيه ألونسو من خطف أكثر من نقطة رغم عودته إلى الفريق الذي توج معه بطلاً مرتين متتاليتين بعد أن أمضى الموسم الماضي مع فريق ماكلارين مرسيدس.

رايكونن:"كنا متأكدين من الفوز"

وعقب انتهاء السباق أعرب كيمي رايكونن عن سعادته بإحراز المركز الأول، وقال "أمضينا نهاية أسبوع صعبة في استراليا، لكن لم أكن أتوقع أن نعاني من مشكلات بعد ذلك، كنا نعرف أن النتائج ستصب في مصلحتنا وكل شيء سار على ما يرام".

وختم قائلاً: "لقد وجدت الطمأنينة في النهاية واقتصدت في مجهود المحرك، الفريق عمل بشكل جيد، ولو جاء زميلي البرازيلي فيليبي ماسا ثانياً لكانت سعادتي أكبر بكثير".

كوبيتسا سعيد بالمركز الثاني

من جانبه، قال البولندي روبرت كوبيتسا سائق بي أم دبليو ساوبر الذي حل ثانياً: "إنه ليوم رائع بالنسبة إلى الفريق ككل بعد إحراز المركز الثاني للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد أن كانت الأولى قبل أسبوع في جائزة استراليا من نصيب زميلي الألماني نيك هايدفيلد".

وأضاف "بعد مونزا (جائزة إيطاليا) 2006، استطعت مرة ثانية الصعود إلى الدرجة الثانية من منصة التتويج. أريد أن أشكر الجميع في الفريق على العمل الذي قاموا به في الشهرين الماضيين من أجل تحسين مواصفات السيارة. عند الانطلاق، تسمرت السيارة ولم تقلع بشكل جيد لأبدأ بعدها رحلة التنافس مع هايدفيلد و(الإيطالي) يارنو تروللي".

وتابع "أخذت المجرى المتسخ داخل الحلبة وكنت على وشك أن أفقد السيطرة على السيارة قبل أن أستعيد زمام المبادرة وأخرج من أحد المنعطفات دون ضرر، كانت سيارتا فيراري أسرع بكثير لكني استطعت زيادة الفارق بيني وبين السيارات الأخرى خلفي، حاولت بعد ملء الخزان للمرة الثانية الاقتصاد في مجهود المحرك لأن الحرارة كانت مرتفعة داخل السيارة ومن الصعب الإمساك بالمقود".

كوفالاينن وتروللي راضيان بمركزيهما

وأعرب الفنلندي هايكي كوفالاينن (ماكلارين مرسيدس) من جهته عن رضاه بمركزه، وقال : "إني سعيد بالمركز الثالث، بعد العقوبة التي فرضت علي السبت، اعتقد بأني حققت أفضل نتيجة ممكنة قد نأمل بها في هذه الظروف ".

ولم يخف تروللي (تويوتا) سعادته بالمركز الرابع والعودة إلى إحراز النقاط، وقال: "إني سعيد للفريق بكامل عناصره وأني أقدم لهم هذه النتيجة كهدية، وهذا بفضل العمل الجبار الذي قاموا به خلال الشتاء حيث لم تعترضنا اليوم أي مشكلة. كان المنعطف الأول صعب بالنسبة إلي وقد وسعت اللفة وفقدت السيطرة قليلا فاصطدمت بسيارة هايدفيلد، ثم بقيت بعد ذلك مطارداً لسيارتي ماكلارين مرسيدس".

ترتيب السائقين العشرة الأوائل

1- الفنلندي كيمي رايكونن (فيراري)                1.31.18.55 ساعة

2- البولندي روبرت كوبيتسا (بي ام دبليو ساوبر)    بفارق 19.570 ثانية

3- الفنلندي هايكي كوفالاينن (ماكلارين مرسيدس)      بفارق 38.450 ث

4- الإيطالي يارنو تروللي (تويوتا)                 بفارق 45.832 ث

5- البريطاني لويس هاميلتون (ماكلارين مرسيدس)      بفارق 46.548 ث

6- الألماني نيك هايدفيلد (بي ام دبليو ساوبر)      بفارق 49.833 ث

7- الاسترالي مارك ويبر (ريد بول رينو)             بفارق 1.08.130 دقيقة

8- الإسباني فرناندو ألونسو (رينو)                 بفارق 1.10.041 د

9- الاسكتلندي ديفيد كولتهارد (ريد بول رينو)       بفارق 1.16.220 د

10- البريطاني جنسون باتون (هوندا)                بفارق 1.26.214 د

ترتيب بطولة العالم

1- هاميلتون            14 نقاط

2- رايكونن             11

3- هايدفيلد            11

4- كوفالاينن            10

5- كوبيتسا             8

6- الألماني نيكو روزبرغ 6

7- ألونسو              6

8- تروللي              5

ترتيب الصانعين:

1- ماكلارين             24 نقطة

2- بي ام دبليو         19

3- فيراري              11

4- وليامس              9

5- رينو                6

5- تويوتا              5

----------

